# Introducing me and my mission!!



## Specialkat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I have had problems for a long time now but have a light at the end of the tunnel in the shape of my best friend who has offered to be our surrogate.

It would be a straight surrogacy as my eggs are uselss and we are initially planning on doing it ourselves rather than through an agency to save costs and to make the experience more personal and less clinical.

ANy recs for further reading or any advice with regards to the legal processes would be gratefully received - I'm sure there will be plenty more questions!!

Thanks

K
xxxxxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

How lovely for your best friend to offer to help you.

I hope it all goes well. If you choose not to join an organisation, I would still advise drawing up a friendly agreement between yourselves. Of course, a surrogacy agreement is not legally binding. But I think it helps to talk through all potential issues and make an agreement about what you all expect from each other. The tough subjects are best discussed now than when you are all emotionally caught up in a real pregnancy.

Best of luck to you all.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
We done it the way you are with our SIL and it went really well, ending with the birth of our son , its was an amazing experience from start to finish , any questions please ask.

Wishing you lots of luck in getting your dream  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi SpecialKat,

My friend also offered to be a host suurogate for us and after our second attempt (first ended in m/c at 9 weeks) I am very happy to say that we are 16 weeks pregnant...I still can't believe it?!!

We worked out a friendly contract between ourselves, and so far all has worked out great and we are having a very interesting pregnancy that has bought us even closer together, when we did not think it was possible. 

I wish you and your wonderful friend all the luck in the world, please PM me if you need to know any further details, I would be happy to help if I can.

Best Wishes,

Bel,x

Jo - Thank you for your PM recently. We are all sorted with the hospital now another consultant has agreed to take us on after our wonderful midwife made waves!! Hope all okay with you guys,xxx


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

I just wanted to say wow ... what an amazing friend. Many friends agreed in principal with me but when I started to make initial plans they pulled out. I think it would be wonderful if you could keep it private between you as friends. It could be a wonderful experience.
Goodluck with it all,
Love Lisa


----------

